# Click-lock style router bits available?



## Pamela (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi, I have been looking to buy a set of click-lock type router bits... similar to tongue and groove bits. They show the lock groove at Lumber Liquidators click floating hardwood flooring section 

I plan on using the bits on a flooring project. I can not find the bits anywhere for sale.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Pamela, welcome to the forum.

Those joints may have been made on a shaper in a mill,


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Is that joint used on wood or man made products? I'm not sure that's something you'd want to use on wood. Why not use the traditional T and G?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Pamela, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

phillipdanbury said:


> Is that joint used on wood or man made products? I'm not sure that's something you'd want to use on wood. Why not use the traditional T and G?


+ one...


----------

